# Please help me choose my camera!



## findingmycam (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello photographers!
I am hoping to get some advice on which canon SLR camera to purchase. My price range is about $700-1000 including lenses. This will be my first SLR camera, so something not super technical would be great.
Some of the features I care most about are Macro capability, camera stability/anti-shake, good in low-level light conditions,  a nice LCD liveview display, autofocus would be great, clear captures for action shots and maybe multi-sequential shots.
  I love macro photography, nature, animals, and landscapes.
        Some features I do not need are video, filters, on-camera editing features.
    I have been doing some research but advice from others would be most helpful! I would love to get my new camera asap.
       thanks so much!


----------



## belial (Dec 20, 2011)

Macro is in the lens not in the camera. All dslr have auto focus. Neither canon nor nikon have stabilization in the body, both those companies are dependent on what lenses you buy. Some will have stabilization and some will not. Anything made in the last few years will have live view. Anything from canon or Nikon in the last few years will have at least fairly decent ISO performance.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 20, 2011)

What have you looked at so far?


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Dec 21, 2011)

First DSLR is an easy choice if you've already decided to go with Canon. Get the EOS Rebel T3 with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6. That should run you about $500, and then spend the other $200-500 on lenses. You could pick up a 50mm f/1.8 and a decent zoom such as a 55-250mm with IS for $300 or a 75-300mm for $200 and use the leftover for maybe a battery grip, tripod, memory cards, etc.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, if image stabilization is important to you in camera it's easy enough... Sony or Pentax. Pentax is pretty amazing if you don't mind not being able to readily purchase used gear and some of the readily available accessories for Canon and Nikon. Their newer DSLR's in the entry level field are definitely impressive compared to the Canon and Nikon's which are kind of crippled compared to their more advanced cameras. I, however am big on purchasing good used gear and bargains, so that's a big deal. If you eventually want to upgrade into a professional camera I'd probably not choose pentax. 
Sony is coming in close to canon and Nikon in accessory availability. You can also purchase the Miniolta A mount lenses. That allows for a decent selection of affordable, GOOD used gear in the Sony field. Sony also has a bit better options for upgrading, however if that is something you are planning on? I'd stick to Canon or Nikon.

As for Macro-if you don't get a macro lens to start with you can use a set of extension tubes to get some great results until you can afford a dedicated macro lens. Being as Macro is best done with a tripod and manually focusing you can pick up a set of tubes for about $50 or less with no auto focus. If you want them to auto focus it'll run you a bit more than that.


----------



## bazooka (Dec 21, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> What have you looked at so far?



I like your strategic approach.  Well played.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 21, 2011)

bazooka said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > What have you looked at so far?
> ...



Well, it's better than saying it doesn't _really_ matter.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 21, 2011)

Pentax do good deals (in europe, so probably everywhere) on a twin kit set up with their k-r. It seems a good camera and nicely priced, a friend of mine recently bought one and is happy with it. This should leave you enough money for a second hand sigma 105 or tamron 90 macro. This may tick most of your boxes


----------



## Eersel (Dec 21, 2011)

I think for you the question really isn't about the level of body you get, its about what you are going to invest into lenses. Most of the image stablization you are going to get is out of the lens. Anti-shake is mostly a video feature in a body. In low light it also comes down to lens as well in terms of stops (name f 1.4 up to about f/4). You can buy into higher ISO bodies, but you will see a greater return on investing in good glass.


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 22, 2011)

Have you considered used equipment?  When I made the move from a Canon G-5 to DSLR, I found a used 30D with grip and double-battery charger on ebay for about $300.  I did my 'usual' ebay homework and made sure it was a 'real' seller by checking what he had been selling previously.  The equipment came, as expected, in virtually mint condition.  It had over 60,000 images previously captured, but it worked flawlessly for me.  I found a new, from-a-kit 18-135 from a dealer on ebay.  The pair worked very well.  For outdoor work and as a walk-around (I spent 6 hrs in downtown Chicago this past August shooting over 300 pix) and the results were beyond my expectations when I got home.  

My thinking on the 30D was 8mp is 'good enough' for some really decent sharpness and it takes both EF and EF-S lenses, another plus.  I added a couple other lenses as $ allowed and earlier this month bought a 60D.  I think I made the right choices...start 'middle of the road' with a lens with a good zoom range and build from there.


----------



## MatteoSaeed (Dec 22, 2011)

Rebel T3 is a good one to start with, if you're going with Canon


----------

